# A Wwi Survivor



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

These photos are of a WWII Hamilton I recently added to my collection. This one went to the U.S. Navy, which received black dialed Hamilton watches. The Marines specified white dialed versions.


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

They realy have a lot of history Hamilton watches. Thats a nice piece


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What a wonderful watch to have in the collection :yes:


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

very nice indeed, are those hands called cathedral hands?

cheers

mike


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

seadog1408 said:


> very nice indeed, are those hands called cathedral hands?


Thanks for the kind words. Yes, I believe "cathedral hands" is the term. Its source is more evident from hands on earlier watches, such as this Omega from World War I that I came across on the web.


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sisyphus said:


> seadog1408 said:
> 
> 
> > very nice indeed, are those hands called cathedral hands?
> ...


thanking you!!

cheers

mike


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

nice watch


----------

